# Favorite video game OSTs of all time!



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

What video game OSTs do you consider to be your favorite? For me Sonic Adventure 2 is my all time favorite. I love all the music it has to offer, even the rap songs. The soundtracks to Earthbound and Mother 3 are tied for second. Other OSTs I enjoy are Bravely Default, Kirby Return to Dreamland and Kirby Triple Deluxe.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

The ost for Final Fantasy 10. It's the reason why I learned to play the piano.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Castlevania IV
Castlevania 2
Secret of Evermore
Guardian Legend
F-Zero(snes)
Double Dragon 2
Ninja Gaiden(nes)
Batman(nes)


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Drakengard
Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne
Xenoblade
Nier
Shin Megami Tensei 4
Digital Devil Saga
The Granstream Saga
Illusion of Gaia
Cubivore


I feel like I'm forgetting a few.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Half Life 2 (this one especially blew me away. All those super ambient/industrial sounding tracks. So good.)
Katamari Damacy
Jet Set Radio
Silent Hill 2
Hotline Miami
Earthbound and Mother 3
Phoenix Wright series
Ratchet and Clank
probably a lot of other junk too. 

I remember loving the **** out of the Crazy Taxi soundtrack as a kid. I think it was almost exclusively songs by The Offspring and Bad Religion?? Or at least that's all I remember. Everything about that game ruled.


----------



## Klio (Sep 22, 2014)

What is an OST?


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Klio said:


> What is an OST?


Stands for "original soundtrack".


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Doom

i dont have many overall ones. Just random songs


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

The Mass Effect series. Very moving piano pieces.


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Yakuza 3
Persona 4
Danganronpa
Metal Gear Solid 2
Shenmue
Final Fantasy x
Tekken 4


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> What video game OSTs do you consider to be your favorite? For me Sonic Adventure 2 is my all time favorite. I love all the music it has to offer, even the rap songs. The soundtracks to Earthbound and Mother 3 are tied for second. Other OSTs I enjoy are Bravely Default, Kirby Return to Dreamland and Kirby Triple Deluxe.


Pumpkin Hill is so corny it's good! "Y'know me the fightin' freak, Knuckles and we're at Pumpkin Hill!"

• The Sims 1 & 2
• The Simpsons Hit & Run
• Bioshock Infinite
• Animal Crossing

...are other OSTs I like.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Glue said:


> Drakengard
> Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne
> Xenoblade
> Nier
> ...


I can't wait to listen to Xenoblade's full soundtrack. I've only listened to You will know our names and Gaur Plains (thanks to Smash). Before I listen to the whole OST I want to play the game first.



Cronos said:


> Pumpkin Hill is so corny it's good! "Y'know me the fightin' freak, Knuckles and we're at Pumpkin Hill!"
> 
> • The Sims 1 & 2
> • The Simpsons Hit & Run
> ...


Besides City Escape, I know the lyrics to Pumpkin hill and Wild Canyon by heart. I know it's embarrassing but I love them so much ^-^


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

Callsign said:


> Ecco: The Tides of Time on GameGear :s


Ecco the Dolphin on Sega CD has a great soundtrack, can't find a good upload on youtube of the Tides of Time ost on GameGear though.

Staying on the Sega CD, Snatcher is good even though most of the tracks are rendered with the Genesis soundchip. The Ninja Warriors also on Sega CD is another one of my favorites.

Even though picking it is probably a cheat, Smash Bros Brawl trumps everything ever.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Besides City Escape, I know the lyrics to Pumpkin hill and Wild Canyon by heart. I know it's embarrassing but I love them so much ^-^


"I know that it's here, I sense it in my feet 
the great emerald's power allows me to FEEL" :lol


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Final Fantasy 4,6,7,10
Chrono Trigger
Mother 2 and 3
Super Metroid 
Super Castlevania
Mega Man 1-3


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

Zelda OOT
F Zero X just for nostalgia
Street fighter series

This song from the Street fighter EX series was catchy as hell.


----------



## paragondave1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Surprised there is no mention of halo yet, Marty o'Donnell is a master.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> Sonic Adventure 2[...]Kirby Return to Dreamland and Kirby Triple Deluxe.


yes yes yesssssss

I also love the ones from Pokemon Black/White, Kirby's Dreamland 3, Touhou 14, OFF, and Tales of Symphonia ofc


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Final fantasy 9, when Beatrix's theme "Roses of may" comes on I get goosebumps.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Hmm there really are so many touching soundtracks around, some i can think of now are:

Warcraft themes, to many to list.
Spyro the dragon the PS1 games
Crash bandicoot also PS1
Morrowind,Oblivion,Fallout,Skyrim themes
demon/dark souls has a few really good ones
Halo theme
Gears of war 2 "hope runs deep"
Medal of honor games (early ones) had some really nice soundtracks
FF games of course
Mass Effect
Monkey island
Castlevania

Surely there are many more around!


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Y'all, this soundtrack is just the coolest sh*t. I started listening to it again after thinking about it yesterday. Those sweet drums just massaging your brain. That super overwhelming, dark atmosphere. Jesus.


----------



## Blaze Crow (Sep 11, 2014)

Super Mario SeriesPokemon Series
Dead Rising
Mass effect 
Earthbound( been trying to play Smiles and Tears on a guitar)
Metal Gear Solid
Elder Scrolls
The World Ends With You
Donkey Kong Country series


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Blaze Crow said:


> Earthbound*( been trying to play Smiles and Tears on a guitar)*


Awesome. Record yourself playing it once you've got it down and send it to me. Thanks. :b


----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Blaze Crow (Sep 11, 2014)

feels said:


> Awesome. Record yourself playing it once you've got it down and send it to me. Thanks. :b


 maybe someday


----------



## Elixer (Sep 11, 2014)

Devil May Cry. ALL of them. This isn't debatable for me. I literally, with reckless abandon and no regard for human life, blast Bob Barbas's theme song while I'm driving through the neighborhood at nights. I never..EVER...feel like more of a badass than when I'm doing that.


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

Nothing puts you in the good mood like Max Payne theme does.


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Anything from any of the Kingdom Hearts games. A few notable ones...
















Others soundtracks I love include:

Any of the Pokemon games
Sonic 1,2 & 3 + Adventure
Zelda OoT, Wind Waker, ALTTP and Majora's Mask
Metroid Prime 1 & 2
Child Of Light

...to name a few


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm adding The Shovel Knight OST to my favorites list.
Just listen to this goodness.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Purple Clouds said:


> The ost for Final Fantasy 10. It's the reason why I learned to play the piano.


Nobuo Uematsu is an amazing composer, I love his music as well throughout the FF series. If he had a concert in North America, I would go to it, and I have never been to a concert before in my life.


----------



## klimtiseverything (Mar 19, 2014)

the original dot hack games have an amazing ost.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

No one said assassin's creed 2??!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0i6YFrSs6c


----------



## wickedlostie (Oct 8, 2014)

Assassin's Creed
Bioshock
Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts! I can hum/sing the themes from all the worlds lol. :boogie


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I like the Super Metroid and Metroid Prime sountracks. I also like the one for Hotline Miami.


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Any game made by Sega has great music.
Shenmue 
Sonic 
Yakuza 
I could go on



mezzoforte said:


> Kingdom Hearts! I can hum/sing the themes from all the worlds lol. :boogie


Yeah there are some really cool songs in Kingdom Hearts games. I always liked Sanctuary from 2


----------



## fungae69 (Oct 21, 2014)

both portal games have really wonderful and original soundtracks that really capture the simultaneously funny yet tense and dire feeling. little big planet for the ps3 also has a surprisingly diverse ost with plenty of different musicians and genres.


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

BMS.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Metal gear solid series
The last of us
Bioshock
The walking dead by telltale
Batman arkham games
Mario (nes)
The legend of Zelda (nes)
Deus ex human revolution
Metro 2033 and last light
Final fantasy games
Kingdom hearts games
God of war series
Dead space 1&2
Silent hill 1-3
Resident evil 1-Code Veronica


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Halo: Reach is one of my faves:


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Fairly recent but meh


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

The soundtrack for Super Mario 64 comes to mind immediately.

Dire, Dire Docks, anyone?


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

TMNT 2 Battle Nexus: Peblack Sewers, Feudal Japan, Planet Zero and D'Hoonibian (Cant spell it) forest
TMNT 2003:Streets and both title and menu screens
Battle for Bikini Bottom and movie games.
Anything Tekken
Pokemon Red and Blue: Lavender Town (who doesn't love it?) Cerulean City, Pallet Town, and Gym Leader

I also agree with Bancho1993


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

I love just about everything Nobuo Uematsu has done. His work on FF 6, 7, 8 and 9 are my favs.
I also really like the music from the Zelda games, Chrono Trigger, Crono Cross, Pokemon Red/Blue and Sonic 1-3. I remember the first Kingdom Hearts having some pretty good music in it too I should the ost


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

-Spyro 1-3
-Sonic 1-3
-DQ/W 4-8
-Xenogears
-FF 4-9
-RE 2, 3
-Chrono Cross
-The SH games
-Pokemon g/s


----------



## MonotonousDrawl (Dec 16, 2011)

Castlevania (never played the games, but love the music. ditto on Rondo of Blood)
The Sims (so calming. And sometimes super fun to listen to)
Mass Effect (1, 2, and 3; all of them are great especially if you've played the game. ME2s music surrounding the final mission make you really feel it)
System Shock 1 and 2 (both tense and catchy)
Portal 1 and 2 (dat ambiance and tone setting)
Silent Hill (more of dat ambiance and tone setting)
inFamous 1, 2 (the instrumental choices the composer makes is great)
wipEout (got me into the genre of drum&bass)
Lumines (fusion of gameplay and music)
Fable 1 (music that really makes you feel like you're in a fable/story)

Before I got into other genres of music, I listened to movie soundtracks and the music from my favorite video games at the time. There was a time when the only music I listened to for a good year or so was from Rise of Nations. Whether its the power of nation-building and warfare or just the grand tone-setting orchestrations, the music of Rise of Nation and Rise of Legends will always be a good listen for me.


----------



## Farcical Dreamer (Mar 19, 2013)

Danganronpa 1 & 2
Persona 4
Ace Attorney Series Ost
Final Fantasy 10, 13, 13-2
Drakengard 3
Radiata Stories
dot hack g.u series
ar tonelico series
xenosaga series


----------



## Lunar Delta (Oct 18, 2014)

Vagrant Story. It is a very dark, complex, and somewhat amelodic OST that is nonetheless beautiful and mysterious. Definitely not music for kids. (Unless you're an awesome kid, then listen away).


----------



## gamerkid72 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hotline Miami


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Quite fond of the soundtrack in Chrono Trigger. Hard to get more badass than Frog's Theme.

Also Ocarina of Time. Even the ocarina tunes.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sonic Adventure 
Kingdom Hearts
Final Fantasy 14
Tales of the Abyss
Pokemon first gen
Fire Emblem Sacred Stones


----------



## Norman Jayden (Nov 5, 2014)

Mine have to be the "Resident Evil 2 Save room soundtrack"
It brings me back.


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a few favorites:

Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater and MGS 4 as well
Dragon Age Origins
Final Fantasy X and XII


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BKyWO7rlD


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

The memories I had with this one...


----------



## shiningknight (May 12, 2013)

Final Fantasy 10

Final Fantasy 9

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night

Persona 3

Persona 4

Final Fantasy 3

Devil May Cry 3

Mega Man 2


Just to name a few.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh god :heart:heart:heart:heart:heart


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

Command And Conquer 95. Frank Klepacki is a GOD


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

Buckyx said:


> will remember this togeter.. played this game 12+ years ago and last time I played this in october this year


Listening to this made me so sad.It reminded me of times when i didn't have so much problems .


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

The Walking Dead
LIMBO
Parasite Eve
Silent Hill


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

Crysis 2 (sue me, but "Epilogue" is great).
Skyrim
Persona 3 & 4
All the Halo games
Sonic Adventure 
Sonic 1-3


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

Halo 3
Metal Gear Solid 3 & 4
Final Fantasy XII
The Witcher
The Elder Scrolls III Morrowind


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm big on these:

Braid
Bastion
Binding of Isaac
Hotline Miami
The Walking Dead season 2. I can't remember if the first season was good.
Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs had a couple good songs.


I'm sure there are more, but I'm really blanking right now. My memory is too shot these days.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I swear, Castlevania Symphony of the Night has the best OST ever. (it even has _*symphony*_ in the title!)


----------

